# Most Accessible Contemporary Composers (Born after 1920)



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Who do you think are the most accessible Contemporary Composers? I know last.fm's most similar Composers list is far from perfect but I used the lists from Sibelius/Nielsen/Faure/Scriabin to get this list. The formula doesn't do well with Composers way more popular than the Composer listed. So Glass and Reich are forgotten along with many movie Composers. So you think this list is useful based on the results of 4 different Composers? How would you change the order? 
1. Schnittke
2. Berio
3. Ligeti
4. Penderecki
5. Rautavaara
6. Gubaidulina
7. Boulez
8. Ginastera
9. Gorecki
10. Scelsi
11a. Part
11b. Dutilleux
13. Feldman 
14. Adams
15. Takemitsu


----------



## Nivmizzet (Nov 27, 2012)

What do you define "most accessible contemporary composer" as?

I don't get it.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Since you have exactly 15 names, why don't you put them in alpha order and do a poll? Ought to be interesting.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Accessible means easy to get into.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Do the lower numbers correspond to most accessible? Are they personalized to what you tend to listen to, or are they based on a broader sample of listener habits?


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

I picked the top 20 Composers (Born after 1920) for each of the 4 Composers (Sibelius/Nielsen/Faure/Scriabin). The top Composer gets 20 points. The next gets 19 points all the way to 20 which gets only 1 point. So the point totals ended up like this
Schnittke 73
Berio 63
Ligeti 59
Penderecki 57
Rautavaara 54
Gubaidulina 49
Boulez 48
Ginastera 42
Gorecki 41
Scelsi 40
Part 37
Dutilleux 37
Feldman 35
Adams 31
Takemitsu 29


----------

